# talapia butterkoferi info?



## bentaz (Dec 22, 2007)

Hi all
can anyone give me a good link with background info on these fish,

thanks
bentaz


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

As always, the profiles give the basic details.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1442

They aren't a fish you want in a community tank in most instances, as they are VERY aggressive.


----------



## bentaz (Dec 22, 2007)

thanks Fogelhund

I checked out the profiles page, it says their dimorphic, but didnt go into any detail, can anyone tell me in what way they differ?


----------

